# Chrysler 6ps probleme



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein grosses problem und hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen! ich bekomme den motor von meinem aussenborder ,chrysler 6ps, nicht von der welle getrennt! hilfe!!! gibt es da etwas besonderes zu beachten?
vielen lieben dank im vorraus!!!

Bremsi


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

hast du das Getriebe auch abgeschraubt?


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

ja, hatte ich ab, komme aber nicht weiter!!!


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

Willst du den impeller wechseln?
und du bekommst die welle nicht abgezogen richtig?
bekommst du das Getriebe etwa 5 cm runter aber dann nicht weiter?


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

nein, ich muss den motor raushaben weil er mir in wasser gefallen ist! ich möchte vergasser und kolben usw. nachschauen und reinigen! komm da jedoch nicht ran weil ich den motor nicht aus der fassung bekomme! schwungrad usw. ist ab!


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

hab versucht ne zeichnung zu bekommen, vergebens............


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

Mach am besten ein paar Fotos dann kann man besser helfen.


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

okay,mach ich! wie setze ich die hier ein? sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

Unten auf  "Erweitert",dann runterscrollen und auf "Anhänge verwalten"
Einfügen und fertig;-)


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

so, hier sind welche!


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

bei bild 3 sieht man den unteren schaft dort sind 4 schrauben die raus müßen,danach kannst du glaube ich das unterwasserteil etwa 5 cm abziehen.
Dann müßte er noch am getriebegestänge hängen was du auch abschrauben mußt.
dann muß die welle raus gehen.


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

ist ab, kann ich aber nicht mal 1 cm abziehen!


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

du hast das unterwasserteil ab?oder hast du die schrauben ab und es bewegt sich nix?


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

die schrauben sind ab, ist etwas spiel drin aber sonst bewegt sich eigendlich nix! auch nicht mit viel kraft!


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

das ist normal weil ja noch das getriebe dran hängt schau mit der taschenlampe rein dort ist ein gestänge was an einem gehäuse dran ist das muß auch ab.schau so sieht das nachher aus ich wechsel auch gerade den impeller und da muß das unterwasserteil ab


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

ich kann am schaltgestänge erahnen das da wohl ne imbusverschraubung ist, aber das ist so eng, da komm ich nicht rein!!!die meinst du wohl, oder?


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

Getriebe steht auf -Neutral-?
Kannst Du evtl .das Schaltgestänge aushängen?

Vlt. ist der "Schlauchübergang" Impellergehäuse zur Steigleitung fürs Kühlwasser festgegammelt... den kannste dann bloss noch abwürgen.


----------



## Astarod (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

jip die muß ab und ja wichtig stell ihn auf Neutral.


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

abwürgen ist gut! will nur nicht unbedingt was mit roher gewalt kaputt machen!


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

ich versuch das mal!!!!danke erstmal, meld mich in 10 minuten nochmal! vielleicht früher wenn ich den motor aus dem fenster geworfen habe, häng schon den ganzen tag dran!lach


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

Kriegst gleich PN!!!


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

ja hab ich dorschbremse! danke dafür! das schaltgestänge ist jetzt los, aber das unterwasserteil lässt sich immer noch nicht weiter abziehen als ein paar milimeter!


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

Hoffentlich ist die Welle nicht festgegammelt...

Im BF hab ich schon Fotos gesehen, wie UWTs an einen Baum gebunden wurden- und der Kraftkopf an einen Gabelstapler....:q

Falls alles ruppen nix bringt sieh zu, daß Du Caramba o.ä. an die entsprechenden Stellen drankriegst,  notfalls mehrtägig aufbringst und einwirken lässt.
Kerzen raus und auch einen kräftigen Spritzer in jeden Brennraum und von Hand drehen.

Einen wirklichen Wert stellt der Motor nicht mehr dar und die Ersatzteilversorgung von OMC ist auch recht dürftig/ fraglich.
Ob Dein ganzer Einsatz und Aufwand noch verhältnissmäßig ist, kannst Du nur selbst beurteilen.


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

danke für deine zeit ASTAROD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bremsi (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

denke schon das er es wert ist! ist ja nix mit! ist halt nur ins wasser gefallen für 20 sec.! hab in trocknen lassen! so sieht alles gut aus, ersatz brauch ich nicht,halt nur reinigen!!! reinigen muss sein...... der motor dreht noch! aber sicher ist sicher


----------



## Astarod (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Chrysler 6ps probleme*

kein problem,ich hoffe du bekommst das hin;-)


----------

